# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme !!!

## junikasi

Ju pershendes te gjitheve,deshta te ju pyes a ka mundesi mem ndihmu rreth nje problemi me msn,dua te hyj ne msn dhe me del mesazhi:you can't sing in, ERROR CODE:800488fe, ju kisha falenderuar shume nqs me ndihmoni ose e dergoj add e ma ç'bllokoni .

----------


## hot_prinz

Ta paskan bo bllok, se e ke hargju Messengjerin.  :i hutuar: 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/messenger/sign-in-errors-800488fe-and-800488fb

----------


## junikasi

Nccc Po qysh me ndreq msn tashh..se pom duhet urgjentishtt..ju kisha falenderu nqs din ndokush qysh me e ndreq kete problem...!!!

----------


## hot_prinz

> Nëse hasni ne gabimin me numrin 800488fe ose 800488fb kur ju përpiqeni të kyceni ne Mesenxher, llogaria juaj është bllokuar sepse eshte zbuluar një sasi e pazakontë e veprimtarisë ne të. 
> 
> Për të hyrë në llogarinë tuaj përsëri, provoni te kyceni me te dhenat tuaja ne kete Faqe dhe pastaj ndiqni udhëzimet në ekran.


U mundova ta perkthej ne gjuhen shqipe, se cfare shkruan aty. Shpresoj se e kupton.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Blerim R

Hot_prinz Messengeri nuk hargjohet asnjehere, por problemi i keti personi eshte sepse i kan dergu Spam shum ne inbox per ate arsye i kan bllokuar e-mail per siguri.

Kyqu ne kete link dhe jepi infot: https://account.live.com/acsr?rollrs=04

----------


## junikasi

Po spo mune e plotesoj siq duhett keto te dhena spom kujtohet secret answeri etj..,e spo mund ta ç'bllokoj adresenn,nese kish mujt dikush per mem ndihmu faleminderit shumm,qe add qe me është bllokuar : dandii__g@hotmail.com   , faleminderit per mirekuptim !!!

----------

